
Ask HN: What do you use for realtime code collaboration? - ctb_mg
Our small team (3 people) is using bitbucket for a hobby&#x2F;private java project. We&#x27;re all remote and there are instances where it would be great to do a code walkthrough via AT&amp;T Netmeeting or Webex, but don&#x27;t have funding for such services.<p>Any suggestions for a free or low cost realtime code collaboration&#x2F;net meeting tool?
======
richev
I worked remotely for a couple of years in a team spread between the UK,
Spain, Switzerland and Bulgaria.

We used Skype for voice chat so tried to use its screen sharing feature but
found that it was not reliable due to a combination of lag, compression
artefacts and occasionally just not working at all.

We found that TeamViewer
([https://www.teamviewer.com](https://www.teamviewer.com)) was good and
reliable. It's free for personal use.

